# Haloween episode of Grimm



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Saw the latest Episode of Grimm..This was clearly bent toward Halloween, (A good thing!), and I vote this episode the best yard haunt exposure in a TV show. Monroe ROCKS it on Halloween!:jol: Anyone else see his sideways trash can trauma? And the Spring-loaded pumpkin smasher with the Mace?
Anyone who uses a Grimm's weapon for a Halloween Prop is aces in my book!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Dr Morbius said:


> Saw the latest Episode of Grimm..This was clearly bent toward Halloween, (A good thing!), and I vote this episode the best yard haunt exposure in a TV show. Monroe ROCKS it on Halloween!:jol: Anyone else see his sideways trash can trauma? And the Pneumatic pumpkin smasher with the Mace?
> Anyone who uses a Grimm's weapon for a Halloween Prop is aces in my book!


Agreed!! I'm just waiting now for the the first "Mace wielding pumpkin smasher" prop to grace the showroom! Monroe knows how to rock the house! lol


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Saw it!! Love the show...that episode alone just made it one of my top 10 fav shows


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love how the house was decorated too. As we were watching it, my husband, again said. "Don't get any ideas." lol I can tell if a house looks good because he will say that.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I may have to see if Grimm is on "On Demand".


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

My husband looked at me and just shook his head. We both really enjoy that show and think that Monroe is the whole reason that the show is so good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"You don't scare us"

"Hmmm, how about this?" (transforming to werewolf)

LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Caught it on "On Demand". I liked the trash can trauma and the dog/wolf in the dog house. The pumpkin smasher was cool too.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

As soon as they showed Monroe's house I jumped off the sofa to take a closer look and still missed the trash can trauma. I'm going to have to rewatch on Hulu. I did catch the spring loaded pumpkin smasher and much more. I enjoy Grimm and love that Monroe is a haunter!!


----------

